# Difference between 3.5 engines in Altima SL, SE-R, and 350Z



## MeanWS6 (Sep 29, 2004)

Just bought a 2005 Altima SL 3.5 w/ DVD. The dealership told me the Altima 3.5 SL had the same motor as the 350z, just detuned. I was not sure if he was lying or not. Whats the scoop on these engines? 

SE-R
3.5-liter DOHC 24-valve V6 engine
260 hp @ 6,000 rpm
251 lb-ft @ 3,600 rpm

SL
3.5-liter DOHC 24-valve V6 engine
250 hp @ 5,800 rpm
249 lb-ft @ 4,400 rpm

350z
3.5-liter DOHC 24-valve V6 engine 
287 hp @ 6,200 rpm
274 lb-ft @ 4,800


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Motors are indentical, other than some FWD to RWD differences in mounting points. Tuning, intake and exhaust are the major differences.



MeanWS6 said:


> Just bought a 2005 Altima SL 3.5 w/ DVD. The dealership told me the Altima 3.5 SL had the same motor as the 350z, just detuned. I was not sure if he was lying or not. Whats the scoop on these engines?
> 
> SE-R
> 3.5-liter DOHC 24-valve V6 engine
> ...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

just wait for the new pathfinder
it will have you even more jealous


----------



## MeanWS6 (Sep 29, 2004)

thanks for the replys guys, I just bought it for a winter beater. But I find myself driving this thing every day  
It is my first import, I am pretty happy with it so far - performance, handling, etc.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if I'm not mistaken the VQ40DE that will be in the frontier/xterra and i think new pathy, is nothing more than a stroked VQ35DE...better torque that way. I'm sure someone more knowledgeable will correct me tho


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i heard they are gonna have over 320hp in stock trim

i could be wrong tho


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Different ECUs make a really big difference too.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Coco said:


> Different ECUs make a really big difference too.


Don't forget the Maxima and G35 and I35. Those also got the same engine


----------

